# This is my Lexus



## sleeperalty (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I was half expecting a car.

Welcome!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She's a cutie!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What a cute kitty with a great name. Now that's style.


----------



## sleeperalty (Jan 10, 2004)

She is named off one of my favorite cars. But she is my lil baby. I just gotta figure out how to stop this peeing on my bed problem she has


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

There's lots of topics here already that might help you with that -- I'd try clicking the "search" button up top and typing in "pee on bed." I'm sure you'll come up with tons of results -- lots of people here seem to have that problem unfortunately.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

very cute cat


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Neat pictures! Love the first one of her on the hood of the car, what a cutie!!


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Awwwwwwwww the kitten is soooooooo cute. <<))


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She is so lovely.
About the peeing in the bed problem you can start a thread in Behaviour. It could be that she doesn't like the litter or something else is stressing her out. If you give details I am sure somebody here will figure it out.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lexus is such a pretty name and she is very pretty herself! :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

What's the car in your avatar? I Sentra? It's hard to tell that small...


----------



## jujennum (Jan 12, 2004)

Awww. now thats adorable. I love the white with the black tail, I've never seen a cat like that before!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------

